# Viper 5305v help



## ekoms (Jun 19, 2020)

is the remote start harness required for viper installation?? I don't want to use that feature but I do all the other features.

Please and thank you!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Viper Car Alarm: Key Facts and How to Install One - Autos.com


----------



## ekoms (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks but didn't say anything of which ones have to be connected or could be not 

Judging by my instructions it's not needed.

Please correct me if I'm wrong!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

They say Smart Start can be added later on any of the 3 models. For older vehicles the system accepts an Interface Module. Before buying, if you know the model number, download the manual here: https://viper.com/support/guides.aspx


----------

